# The Antiquated Farmhouse



## Rubex (Jun 26, 2015)

This house was a slight mission to get into, but only because of the abundance of stinging nettles and brambles! This is an old farmhouse in Cambridgeshire for which I cannot gather much information. 

Once inside, however, it was a very nice albeit dark explore. But as this was a planned explore I had my torch with me! 





Once inside I was greeted by the main reception room adorned with wooden panels, and bits and pieces all over the floor:









From here I made my way out to the back area:









I know the flash is a little bright in places but as I didn't have my tripod I couldn't hold the camera steady enough to go without! 





















I even found a commode in one of the rooms!

















Making my way upstairs I found the bedrooms:





















Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## HughieD (Jun 26, 2015)

What a little Gem. Great pix in difficult light circumstances! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## krela (Jun 27, 2015)

Very nice, a real time capsule.


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Not usually a fan of residential sites, but I really like this
Cheers for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 27, 2015)

did wonderful here! glad you got in and out okay, so happy nothings changed here since last year


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 27, 2015)

Good pic's, any idea how long it's been empty for?


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

Dhavilland said:


> Good pic's, any idea how long it's been empty for?



No, I haven't got any ideas. But maybe some of the other guys who have found it can help you out with that


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2015)

Nicely Done Rubex, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice house there. A commode in one of the rooms - well you never know when you need to go. Nice photos as well. The two bottles near the scales, was it home made grog or local wine or real ale?


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice house there. A commode in one of the rooms - well you never know when you need to go. Nice photos as well. The two bottles near the scales, was it home made grog or local wine or real ale?



I think it may have been home made because I did see more full unlabelled bottles under the stairs


----------



## smiler (Jun 27, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I think it may have been home made because I did see more full unlabelled bottles under the stairs


You didn't sample it then?


----------



## Rubex (Jun 27, 2015)

smiler said:


> You didn't sample it then?



No, I didn't fancy a tipple at that time of day! That said, it's always 11 O'clock somewhere in the world :laugh:


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jayb3e (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice set of pics there. Surprisingly good condition considering where it is.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2015)

Thats brilliant, well done on lighting it too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 23, 2015)

Lovely little set there miss rubex..must get here soon and see this.


----------

